# Réveil de mon iPhone sonne tout seul



## Eddysb23 (10 Décembre 2017)

bonjour, récemment j'ai Fait l’aquisition d’un iPhone 6 et depuis un certain temps je remarque que le réveil sonne seul , et même plusieurs fois à des heures aléatoires (alors que je n’ai pas enregistré de réveil ) avez vous une solution ? Je précise que récemment je suis passé sur IOS 11 et que ça deconne a mort


----------

